# Winter flounder in the Chesapeake Bay



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Who's catching all the Winter flounder in the Bay? HuskyMD?


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

he he he!

I recently read something about Indian River and Rehobeth bays being good spots years ago. I know it is not the chessie, but down that way at least. Check out the last post I made on the flounder thread in the jersey forum. very interesting. I am sure they are still there.


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

Sandcrab,

From what I've been told, winter flounder are found in the Chesapeake Bay but their isn't much knowledge in targetting them. Most fish have been caught in nets or pure luck.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Whats the best types of areas to fish for Winter Flounder;mudflats,channel edges,holes,inlets,and how bout places with some current.I probily do my fishing off the Cape Henlopen Pier with bloodworms.The water is real shallow with little holes that are 3-4ft deep,depending on the tides.Does anybody catch them at night;I ve asked this question alot but the anser is probily no.I can't wait to try for them but its to cold  .


----------



## Jeffster (Jan 11, 2003)

Hello, I recently spoke with the editor of the Fisherman magazine on this topic.It seems that at one time an angler could catch alot of winter flounder in I.R inlet bay in the spring. They have not been seen for years.New jersey has some bays and rivers that hold good numbers of these fish. I will be heading up to Shark River in early April to catch some of these tastey flatfish. These fish are not caught at night Pappy. they are caught during daylight hours by chumming with clams and mussels. Best baits are bloodworms and sand worms.Outgoing tide is a must.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Jeffster,

Do you rent a skiff to fish SR? The fishing was really good this fall. I can't wait till the season opens in March. I will trailer my boat up. I'll also be up there for the first day of fluke season in May.

HappyPappy,

WF prefer mud bottom. Shallows water, say less than 10 feet is best early in the spring , as it warms the fastest and the dark mud helps retain the heat. All of the places you mentioned will hold fish, especially if the water is warm and has mud bottom. Up until the '40s Rehobeth bay was really good. I think that Rehobeth bay, IR bay, and especially the lewes canal would all be good. I think the Broadkill river would also be good. I also think that the bay in oc might be good. Remember, mud bottom is where it is at. Use small hooks and just enough bait to cover the hook as they have tiny little mouths unlike our summer flounder which will inhale very large baits. With bloods, use just enough to cover the hook and leave 1/2-1inch dangling. Chum heavily with crushed clam or mussel and corn. It is also a good idea to stir the bottom up with a long pole or an anchor.


----------



## Jeffster (Jan 11, 2003)

Duke, Iwas planning on takeing my own boat and getting a motel room, fishing for two days. how mutch do the rental skiffs go for a day? Did you get any flounder there last spring? Also, my buddies and I take a trip to Wachapreague each spring for fluke.This year we are going in early may.We catch some good sized flats and have a really good time. If you or any other of you fluke and flouder nuts would like to join us, let me know.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I used to do a lot of wf fishing in shark river, but it has been a few year. The reports I read said that fishing was poor for all of NJ last year, but the best of what little action there was took place in Shark River. The Navesink,and Manasquan are also popular areas. I plan on getting back into it this year as I now have a boat.

I am not sure of the price of skiff rentals, but they are reasonable. You can get them at the tackle shop in the Belmar marina, as well as shark river boat rentals, and there is also a place in Neptune that rents skiffs. There is a channel in front of Mc Cleary Park(sp?) out in front of the tennis courts that is a good spot. In front of the Gas docks and party boat row is good too. The same spots are great for fluke later on too.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I asked DNR for some info on targeting Winter flounder. Here is what they had to say:

"Winter flounder move into Chesapeake Bay and its tidal tributaries in December of each year to spawn. They spawn in rivers such as the Chester River, Eastern Bay, Wye River, Miles River, and the Choptank River. They are present in fairly decent numbers, but I know of no recreational anglers that have had success catching them. It could be because they are in a spawning mode. Traditional fishing techniques for winter flounder include: chumming with canned kernel corn and chumming with crushed Quahog clams. You need to use a very small hook and fish an anchored area in relatively shallow water. I hope this information is of some help to you. 

Sincerely,

Martin L. Gary 
Fisheries Ecologist
Maryland DNR Fisheries Service
Tawes Office Building B-2
Annapolis, MD 21401
Phone 410-260-8289
Pager 877-657-0976"

*OK - Now who wants to break the ice and start fishing???*


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

As I pointed out before, there is no state record for winter flounder in MD, so this could be somebody's chance to catch one for the books. I'm not chopping any holes in the ice, though (especially tidal ice!) Maybe the first week of March ..... would be exciting to find an untapped source of meaty flatties. Worse comes to worse, there's always white perch. 

Hey Duke of Fluke!

The only thing happening on the Shark/Manasquan Rivers right now is the herring fishing. Sabuki rigs anchored with small jigs are the weapon of choice... I think those flatties will be deep in the mud until water temps creep out of the high thirties! You might have to work your way through a lot of slimey sundials, though!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sandy Pt. or Matapeake Pier might be worth considering in early March for winter flounder. Actually the Tank might be better since you can chum and work your bait in a more defined area. You also have more control over the depth. You can start shallow and work your way down the pier/bridge. Here's a link from over on the Tidal Fish boards. 
web page. Looks like these guys are looking for them also. Anyone up for giving it a try in March or earlier if the ice leaves?

Catman.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I just might try Cape Henlopen for them and maybe Roosevelt Inlet;If I can make it there in March  .


----------



## Jeffster (Jan 11, 2003)

Sandcrab,thanks for the info from D.N.R. Ihave been trying to contact them by pnone on this topic without any luck.So where would you like to break the ice and try?As you guessed,ido need to get out of the house and fish.The problem is that at this time I think that it would have to be ice fishing.Ihave never tried this but I would even give that a try.I hear that they are pulling some dandy yellow perch from Deep creek.Its along ride and I have no auger,but thats the only thing possible until the suckers bite starts.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Jeffster,
Take it from the self proffessed king of the ice. Ice fishing is where it is at! An auger is nice and you can get one for about 50 bucks, but a spud works too and is cheaper. Get some tear drop jigs and tip them with wax worms, maggots, spikes, or small fatheads. You will kill the perch, crappies, and gills. Might even get a bonus walleye, bass, pickerel or whatever else lives in the lake. It is important to use very light line 1-2lb test, preferrably flourocarbon ice fishing line. I never fish a whole for more than 10 minutes without getting a bite. Move until you find fish, and then fish that area. Waiting for the fish to come to you generally does not work.


----------



## Jeffster (Jan 11, 2003)

Duke of ice,thanks for the info. I tried alot of different types of fishing but never through the ice. Why is it so important to use such light line.Have you been ice fishing this year?Its too bad no ice fishing is allowed at Lochravan because there are some decent fish there.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Well?   Anyone caught any yet?


----------



## Jeffster (Jan 11, 2003)

None yet, all of the winter flounder are burried in mud and sand right now,anyway I do not have an ice breaker on the front of my boat.


----------

